# Hello From Northern Wisconsin (Where Its Almost Spring)



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello. we are taking delivery of our 320bh tommorrow (today is going to be a long day) we are moving up from a 25 foot tt with no slide and are really looking forward to the new home away from home.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Enjoy the new trailer! You'll love the extra space!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Fabulous! You will have so much space that you won't know what to do with it! We moved up from a 23ft Kit Companion (16 years found, but very well kept) to an Outback 250rs. It is in our driveway as we all like to have "sleep overs" in it. You will ENJOY your new trailer!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We have family in Tomahawk,WI. Trying to see if we can get up there with our OB in June.

Welcome to the Outbackers website.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com. We have spent many many nights up in the great north and we truly love Door County.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard! You will find a lot of good information on this site.
How far west in Northern Wisconsin are you...we are on the far East of Minnesota (Northern large town that is).
bbwb


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

bbwb said:


> Welcome aboard! You will find a lot of good information on this site.
> How far west in Northern Wisconsin are you...we are on the far East of Minnesota (Northern large town that is).
> bbwb


We are about 115 miles north of Green Bay and about 240 miles east of Duluth Mn. Da UP is only about 3 miles from our door


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new trailer!! We have enjoyed our 298 with the large living space. With the warm weather in Central WI, couldn't get out since the Camper is stored for the winter!! Just 2 more weeks and we will be 'free again'. Enjoy the camper and enjoy this site.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

You certainly are East of us! We do a lot of camping at the KOA in Hayward. We also travel South to Warrens for a whole week at the Jellystone campground. One nice thing about camping in WI is the much lower level of mosquitos...very thick in MN.
bbwb


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

Wisconsin Outbacker said:


> Just wanted to say hello. we are taking delivery of our 320bh tommorrow (today is going to be a long day) we are moving up from a 25 foot tt with no slide and are really looking forward to the new home away from home.


Welcome aboard. We just joined ourselves after picking up a 25RSS. Loving it. Lots of great info here. Will come in real handy for those Packers tailgate parties.. Enjoy. If ever up BC way, give us a shout.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Even though we live in Southern California, we have been in northern Wisconsin twice with our Outback. Once to visit my sister and her husband in Siren (almost on the Minnesota border), where we spent time on their lake property not too far from Ashland, and once on the way back from Mackinaw and Marquette, Michigan with a stop at my sister's again.

We have previously spent time in Door County without the OB, and simultaneously a trip to Marquette.

We really love the area and wish it wasn't so far from SoCal!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us...









Congrats on your new trailer!

Rick


----------

